# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  HELP PLZ! ! ! Ошибка при обновлении!

## kokorin86

Добрый вечер!
Платформа 8.3.5.1383
Конфа БП 3.0.31.13 обновляю на  3.0.32.05
Обновился = захожу в конфигурацию = подтверждаю легальность = на 5% ошибка : 

При обновлении версии программы произошла ошибка : Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПриДобавленииСлужебныхСо  ытий)

Комментарий: {ОбщийМодуль.СтандартныеПо  дсистемыСервер.Модуль(250)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПриДобавленииСлужебныхСо  ытий)
   Обработки.УдалениеПомечен  ыхОбъектов.ПриДобавленииС  лужебныхСобытий(Клиентски  События, СерверныеСобытия);


Нашел на одном из форумов предложение удалить пользователей. При удалении их из конфигурации(удаление помеченных объектов), выдаёт ошибку: 
При удалении пользователя информационной базы
"Бухгалтер№1" произошла ошибка:
"Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПередЗаписьюПользователя  Б)".

С другими пользователями тоже самое. Удаление из конфигуратора не помогает.

Помогите найти решение, инфы нигде больше нет, буду очень благодарен!

---------- Post added at 02:04 ---------- Previous post was at 00:05 ----------




> Нашел на одном из форумов предложение удалить пользователей. При удалении их из конфигурации(удаление помеченных объектов), выдаёт ошибку:


Сори не пользователей, а права пользователей = но тут при загрузке  ошибка: нарушена целостность

----------


## alexandr_ll

1. Сделать копию
2. Выполнить полное тестирование и исправление информационной базы
3. Если не поможет- делать чистую базу и перенести данные с помощью универсальной обработки

----------

kokorin86 (28.01.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> 2. Выполнить полное тестирование и исправление информационной базы


Тестирование и исправление проверяет только структуру базы, а тут явная база в обновлении кода.





> Сори не пользователей, а права пользователей


Явный бред удалять "права пользователей"





> Конфа БП 3.0.31.13 обновляю на 3.0.32.05


Как вариант, вначале попробуйте апнуться с БП 3.0.31.13 на БП 3.0.31.16 и посмотреть на результат. Если все будет ОК, то тогда уже пробуйте переходить на БП 3.0.32.7

----------

kokorin86 (28.01.2015)

----------


## kokorin86

> Как вариант, вначале попробуйте апнуться с БП 3.0.31.13 на БП 3.0.31.16 и посмотреть на результат. Если все будет ОК, то тогда уже пробуйте переходить на БП 3.0.32.7


Апнуться до 3.0.31.16 попробовал сразу =  результат тот же.

---------- Post added at 13:06 ---------- Previous post was at 13:05 ----------




> 1. Сделать копию
> 2. Выполнить полное тестирование и исправление информационной базы
> 3. Если не поможет- делать чистую базу и перенести данные с помощью универсальной обработки


1 и 2 делал = тот же результат (Ошибка)

Универсальную обработку подскажи те плиз.
Спасибо!

----------


## avm3110

> Универсальную обработку подскажи те плиз.


"Загрузка выгрузка xml"
Для однотипных баз выгружается тупо. Если есть различия, то тогда формировать правила обмена через "Конвертация данных 2.1"




> Апнуться до 3.0.31.16 попробовал сразу = результат тот же.


Похоже проблема с кодингом.
Как вариант - (если конфа типовая), найди cf-ник БП 3.0.31.13 и тупо его загрузи (конечно же вначале на тесте). потом попробуй апнуться

----------

kokorin86 (28.01.2015)

----------


## kokorin86

> "Загрузка выгрузка xml"
> 
> Похоже проблема с кодингом.
> Как вариант - (если конфа типовая), найди cf-ник БП 3.0.31.13 и тупо его загрузи (конечно же вначале на тесте). потом попробуй апнуться


Спасибо что не бросаете!

А какой именно cf-ник необходимо загрузить = их в папке с конфой несколько (если можно название):
И его необходимо просто ручками в папке заменить?

---------- Post added at 16:17 ---------- Previous post was at 16:13 ----------

Cf-ник вы имеете ввиду загрузить через конфигуратор = из чистой базы 3.0.31.13 = разве в этом случае данные сохраняются?

----------


## avm3110

> Cf-ник вы имеете ввиду загрузить через конфигуратор = из чистой базы 3.0.31.13


Да. Я имею ввиду:
1. Полностью снять с поддержки конфу.
2. Тупо "загрузить" конфигурацию с чистой или демки того же релиза





> разве в этом случае данные сохраняются?


Безусловно. Вы же грузите "ту же самую" конфигурацию (а не dt-шник), поэтому с данными ничего случится не может.

P.S. 100-пудово ничего не случится, но полюбас любые телодвижения всегда вначале прогоняйте на тестовой базе. Это "золотое правило" выстрадано потом и кровью :blush:

----------

kokorin86 (28.01.2015)

----------


## kokorin86

> Да. Я имею ввиду:
> 1. Полностью снять с поддержки конфу.
> 2. Тупо "загрузить" конфигурацию с чистой или демки того же релиза
>  :blush:


Сделал всё как сказали: 
После загрузки базы той же , только пустой конфы. При входе в режиме предприятия ошибка :

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.01.2015 16:21:39
{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаВБезопа  сномРежиме.Модуль(386)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (МассивРазделителей)
	МассивРазделителей = РаботаВБезопасномРежимеСл  ужебныйПовтИсп.МассивРазд  лителей();

---------- Post added at 17:26 ---------- Previous post was at 17:24 ----------




> P.S. 100-пудово ничего не случится, но полюбас любые телодвижения всегда вначале прогоняйте на тестовой базе. Это "золотое правило" выстрадано потом и кровью :blush:


Да это золотое правило я сразу выучил и надеюсь никогда не забуду )

---------- Post added at 17:28 ---------- Previous post was at 17:26 ----------

Сейчас попробую обработку "Загрузка выгрузка xml"

----------


## avm3110

> После загрузки базы той же , только пустой конфы. При входе в режиме предприятия ошибка


Это точно "чистая" база, а не копия имеющейся "покоцанной"?
Сделайте демобазу (для этого нужно иметь setup данной версии БП), выгрузите из неё cf-ник и загрузите этот cf-ник в тестовую базу

----------

kokorin86 (28.01.2015)

----------


## kokorin86

> Это точно "чистая" база, а не копия имеющейся "покоцанной"?


База точно чистая, но скачана с форума сразу cf

---------- Post added at 18:16 ---------- Previous post was at 18:14 ----------




> Сделайте демобазу (для этого нужно иметь setup данной версии БП), выгрузите из неё cf-ник и загрузите этот cf-ник в тестовую базу


 нашел setup  только авторской сборки = скачаю =  сразу попробую.

----------


## avm3110

> нашел setup только авторской сборки


Что значит "авторской сборки"? Сборка может быть только одна - "от 1С", если же БП модифицирована, то шаловливые ручонки франчей способны испохабить любую стандартную конфу.

----------

